# Struggling to cope with recent flare up.



## sarahj1990 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi guys, I joined this forum a few years ago when I was first diagnosed, but always had problems logging in, and actually for the past couple of years my symptoms have been pretty well controlled and I know how to manage them etc. Bit of a background; Started suffering in March 2008. I'm on Colofac (Mebeverine Hydrochloride) But over the last 10 days or so I have had a a really bad flare up that I'm really struggling to cope with and get over. It started with stomach cramps and frequent runnings to the toilet (Though it wasn't quite D) then a couple of days of being symptom free. Then awful D all evening and it continued the next morning. Since the flare up first started I've been feeling really tired, had headaches and nausea, so made an appointment to see my GP. However, I had to cancel this as I couldn't get out of the house due to an episode!I was feeling stressed before Christmas (mainly due to work) but strategies were put in place to cope with this and felt better after I had talked to a colleague. There was no apparent reason for my recent flare up, but it has left me suffering, I just can't get my symptoms under control, struggling to get my eating back on track (can't find the right food that my stomach can handle) I'm still exhausted, still got headaches. It's really starting to interefere with my life at the moment, can barely get out the house. I just don't know what to do. If anyone has any advice that would be really appreciated. I apologise if my post is a bit or a ramble, I'm struggle to put all my thoughts together about this flare up. xxx


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well are you taking imodium at all? Or using Calcium Carbonate supplements? You may need to employ new tactics to get it to calm down. And if you find that you are still flaring no matter what you eat.. then DO NOT skip meals! Skipping meals can make Diarrhea worse. IBS guts like to be busy. So if you would be having D either way.. just eat lean proteins, well cooked veggies etc. And if that proves too much.. go back to the BRAT (Bananas, Rice, Applesauce, Toast) diet and work yourself back up to a normal diet slowly.


----------



## jenny92 (Aug 6, 2010)

sarahj1990 said:


> Hi guys, I joined this forum a few years ago when I was first diagnosed, but always had problems logging in, and actually for the past couple of years my symptoms have been pretty well controlled and I know how to manage them etc. Bit of a background; Started suffering in March 2008. I'm on Colofac (Mebeverine Hydrochloride) But over the last 10 days or so I have had a a really bad flare up that I'm really struggling to cope with and get over. It started with stomach cramps and frequent runnings to the toilet (Though it wasn't quite D) then a couple of days of being symptom free. Then awful D all evening and it continued the next morning. Since the flare up first started I've been feeling really tired, had headaches and nausea, so made an appointment to see my GP. However, I had to cancel this as I couldn't get out of the house due to an episode!I was feeling stressed before Christmas (mainly due to work) but strategies were put in place to cope with this and felt better after I had talked to a colleague. There was no apparent reason for my recent flare up, but it has left me suffering, I just can't get my symptoms under control, struggling to get my eating back on track (can't find the right food that my stomach can handle) I'm still exhausted, still got headaches. It's really starting to interefere with my life at the moment, can barely get out the house. I just don't know what to do. If anyone has any advice that would be really appreciated. I apologise if my post is a bit or a ramble, I'm struggle to put all my thoughts together about this flare up. xxx


 Hello, sorry to hear you are ill! I can't say anything that helpful but I just wanted to let you know I'm in a very similar position to you atm. I just had a bad flare up that 'emptied out' my system so I am really low on energy, exhausted, unable to DO anything and feeling sooo frustrated. I've found that if I just eat plain starches that keeps me going and with some time and luck my body gets better. More specifically, I came up with a customised eating plan of fasting for a day and then starting eating again gradually. I actually used this handy pdf. I do well with white rice boiled in a lot of water. Tastes like glue but my stomach is usually able to cope.http://www.healthcenter.vt.edu/pdf/upsetstomach.pdf Hope you feel better soon! Jenny


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

It may have been dietary changes/additions over the holidays.What I do for serious flare ups are Twice-boiled brown rice with a small handful of raisins (boil them together and that sweetens and flavors the rice), with soy or almond milk. And at least three bananas during the day. Ginger tea. For up to a week or until things improve. If you are sensitive to fibre you can do white rice or sticky rice instead.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

brown rice and raisins could actually cause a flare in sme.


----------



## jenny92 (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree; the huge amount of fibre in brown raisins and brown rice, along with the fat in the soy milk, would have me rushing to the bathroom immediately.


----------



## joy_badtummy (Jan 18, 2012)

hello, im having a flare up right now as we speak. (im at work). Im sorry to hear about your tummy pains. we all have gone/are going through it. Getting it under control differs from person to person. Have you tried incorporating the B.R.A.T diet? Lessen your stress? I travel for work and i find what helps me is drinking decaf chamomile tea in the morning, at lunch, have a piece of bread or crackers, and dinner , eat seafood or plain chicken. I stay away from fruit and veggies because they make me run to the loo.


----------

